# Please give an advice about Jack Dempsey



## joeanp (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone.
Please anyone have any idea or know about this Electric Blue Jack Dempsey ? I saw at the lfs, but they just name Electric Blue with 1.5 inch so beautiful fish, but the price is little high. I recorded this video and find out that is Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. I don't know when they grow up, how they look like. I saw a lot of pic on Google. Anyone raise them before and can get any pics look like when they full grown. I love how they look right now and wish they will be the same when they grow up. Thanks for any advice or help. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

normal jack demsey get to about 10 inches, not sure about this version


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

They look like that when they grow up. They do reach 10" for the males. EBJD's are much more fragile than normal JD's are. Not a good noob fish.

BTW, $38? For one fish? I think your LFS must be run by a comedian.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have read a few articles and posts on their experience with the electric blue jack and the common notion is that these fish are a lot for fragile than regular jacks. They say that this fish will often die before it reaches 4 inches in size. Also, that it does not grow as large as the regular jacks...usually only 6-7 inches.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> Also, that it does not grow as large as the regular jacks...usually only 6-7 inches.


Oops. Sorry for my misinformation in that case .


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From what I have seen $15 for a 1.5" Electric blue Jack Dempsey is what is a fair price. They grow to about 7-8" and do not maintain the great colour as they grow older.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bob123 said:


> From what I have seen $15 for a 1.5" Electric blue Jack Dempsey is what is a fair price.


+1 $15 at the most.


----------

